# Longest hike yet! City Creek



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

City Creek - Longest hike so far for fishing! 8 MILES of pure hiking. We packed our skis and skins in the car but they plowed the road a bit passed the water treatment facility. This would be an "on foot adventure".

Who woulda guessed all my twin and I would get is a few bites all day by dinky brown trout. We had heard from a few anglers upper city creek was awesome and that the creek widend once you passed the water treatment facility. WRONG! After 4 miles of walking uphill and eventually passing the facility we saw that the best spots were marked "NO FISHING" with cameras to match. My twin got 3 bites with black marabou jig in the creek and I got a follower on a panther martin spinner. We were there from 1pm to 5:30pm.

We made it to the car and drove to memory grove and fished the pond. My twin lost 4 browns and had many bites. I got 2 bites. My twin was using roostertail spinner in silver blade black body size 1/8th, and I was using a blue fox silver in size #2 at the park.

Me walking up past the water treatment facility.









Walking back from the base of the peak in the background.









Me walking to the furthest ridge in the background to the car.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

8 miles??? WOW....dedication  and in shorts no less haha sorry you didn't find more fish but eh every adventure is worth taking right? Thanks for the post


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's too bad. Sorry you didn't connect with anything.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I've seen a few fish at the end of the road up there. My guess is 8 inches.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

And heres some help on those restricted areas and access rules
http://www.ci.slc.ut.us/utilities/ud_ci ... ations.htm
Sounds to me as though you were fishing right barely above the plant


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dudes I can always count on your reports having pictures to match... awesome. Looks like a pretty area I have heard stories of city creek canyon and stuff nice to actually see it with my own eyes. 

You guys are hardcore thats all I can say. Good job dudes. See you in the spring!!!!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Pm sent


Thanks buddy, now I know! :idea:



flydaddy834 said:


> Dudes I can always count on your reports having pictures to match... awesome. Looks like a pretty area I have heard stories of city creek canyon and stuff nice to actually see it with my own eyes.
> You guys are hardcore thats all I can say. Good job dudes. See you in the spring!!!!!


Hell yes! Plan on it buddy! 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

jer said:


> 8 miles??? WOW....dedication  and in shorts no less haha sorry you didn't find more fish but eh every adventure is worth taking right? Thanks for the post


Yes as I always say before I embark on these types of fishing trips "I cannot promise you fish, but I can promise you an adventure!"

Well luckily I have been wrong about not catching anything on these adventures till now. Hope it doesn't become a trend! The shorts was not the best idea by the way. To get to the creek we suffered "snow in the shoes syndrome". :shock:

Next adventure is Lake Blanche, Florance, and lilian. I just need my hand auger extension fixed and improved.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

You gotta let me know about Blanche! It's a summer spot for me as I know jack about avalanches. I think the lower one lake Lillian is the better of the three. Just a bit further hike!


----------

